# Help with an ECM Mechanika



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi all,

I got an ECM Mechanika and the reservoir valve had broken. It used to be a plastic part and now ECM ship it with a metal part - which I've now received. Great I thought but life isn't so simple. The reservoir (water tank) has a little crack and so I need to get another one of those. Also when putting the water reservoir into the machine the reservoir valve should sit in a little piece of plastic that takes the water through to the machine (sorry I don't know the terms), which I now realise has broken. As far as I can tell that plastic piece that the valve should sit on should have a sort of prong that fits into the valve?

I'm wondering 1. what is that piece called (two pictures of it below):









2. How realistic is it for me to replace it, if I'm not great with this sort of thing? I managed to take the case off and had a little look at it for that pic but I wasn't quite sure how much of the piece would need to be replaced etc.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Moved it for you jlarkin, i hope that's OK.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Just in case somebody wonders - I have also sent the question to Bella Barista as the machine was originally bought from them and they were able to provide the reservoir valve.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks to all the help so far (I forget if that's sarcasm or irony) I've made some progress (BB came to my rescue) and I've got the bits that I need. The reservoir valve had broken with part of it in the water tank and part of it in the "inlet" thing where the water would go through. So just needed to dig that bit out and get a new water tank.

The water tank has arrived and it doesn't have a hole for the reservoir valve to fit into. I suppose it makes sense if they have the same tank for multiple designs but I'm not sure about the best way to make a nice little hole in that tank without messing it up. I have screwdrivers, a stanley knife and a drill with a couple of bits but I don't have any vice (apart from coffee, guffaw) or anything that seems helpful to get it right. Wondering, can I take it to a hardware store to see if they have the bits out and are willing to help or does anybody have any advice for that?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I'm sorry no-one responded. It might be because there are not many owners of that particular machine here. I'm thinking the way to determine where the hole should be might be to stick some blutac in the approximate area on the outside of the tank and insert it into the machine so that the receptacle makes an impression. Alternatively, if you see through the tank sufficiently well perhaps you could mark it on the inside. As for the hole itself, if it's large enough I would use a fine toothed hole saw of the appropriate diameter very carefully. Anything else is liable to cause problems. If the hole diameter is too small for a hole saw then I'd make a pilot hole and open it up with successively larger drill bits. Hopefully some of the other folks will be along with suggestions.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey Joe

You want to make sure that the tank is supported while you drill, just to stop it cracking as you apply pressure.

A picture of the tank might be useful


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

aaroncornish said:


> Hey Joe
> 
> You want to make sure that the tank is supported while you drill, just to stop it cracking as you apply pressure.
> 
> A picture of the tank might be useful


Good point about supporting it, was wondering if I want to put something inside and drill inwards or put it over the edge of something and drill out.

Pics - pink blob in the second one is where I'd have to drill / make a hole



















aaroncornish said:


> Hey Joe
> 
> You want to make sure that the tank is supported while you drill, just to stop it cracking as you apply pressure.
> 
> A picture of the tank might be useful


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Might be safer to drill from the inside and back it with some softwood. I would try to avoid using any more pressure than strictly necessary and let a sharp drill do the work.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

What rob said - sharp drill bit is the key. It's a fairly flexible plastic so you should be fine. You just want a nice clean hole. That tank is exactly the same as mine. Do you have a pic of the valve that needs to go on the tank


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

aaroncornish said:


> That tank is exactly the same as mine. Do you have a pic of the valve that needs to go on the tank


Yes sort of, it's this http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/ecm-barista-reservoir-valve.html


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

So that should be fairly easy. No need for a hole saw.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I managed to bodge a hole into the tank and it seems to pretty much work (I might get a little tape that I forget the name of but have seen a plumber use to make sure I don't get a slight leak - just had a very slight edge around the valve). So thanks guys, I was able to pull a couple of shots of coffee this morning.

Came to try the steam wand and nothing happened at all. I opened it fully but it didn't seem to do anything. The pressure gauge was showing about 1.2 and I've now turned off the machine. I'm wondering if anybody has any pointers what I might be looking for?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Actually I think it was just blocked steam tip for this latter problem. I hope, I'm finally good to go with this .


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Woohoo! Glad to hear it

Get some PFTE tape on the valve.

Just keep an eye on it and make sure there is no water in the bottom of the machine

Look foward to some shot photos


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

aaroncornish said:


> Woohoo! Glad to hear it
> 
> Get some PFTE tape on the valve.
> 
> ...


Thanks PFTE tape is what I was thinking of. Didn't see any water under it after a bit but think that would help make sure.

As for shot photos - we'll see how I get on first .


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Good to hear you have it fixed! Happy shot pulling.


----------

